# Micaela Schäfer - Die erste Dusche bei BB 10 (15 caps)



## krawutz (13 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## xalexa (13 Jan. 2010)

nice


----------



## peter777 (13 Jan. 2010)

Danke für die Bilder!!!


----------



## blackactros (14 Jan. 2010)

danke fürdie schöhnen bilder freue mich schon auf die nächsten


----------



## giunchi (11 März 2010)

DANKE! Micaela RULES!


----------



## tinu (27 Jan. 2011)

jamjam


----------



## Vlaanderson (30 Jan. 2011)

wusste gar nicht dass sie bei bb war ;P
danke


----------



## congo64 (30 Jan. 2011)




----------



## shiG (31 Jan. 2011)

:thumbup: sehr nett :WOW:


----------



## sunnysceleb (17 Mai 2011)

fein fein


----------



## bad santa (26 Juni 2011)

die frau is der hammer


----------



## la1808 (18 Juli 2011)

great body


----------



## Seridan (14 Aug. 2011)

Ist zwar ziemlich doof die Frau, sieht aber sehr gut aus!
Danke dir


----------



## celeb_n (29 Sep. 2011)

Schönen Dank.


----------



## laluane (4 Okt. 2011)

d-promi..aber hübsche bilder


----------

